# suche einsteiger digi cam



## haensel (7. Juli 2003)

hi leute

brauche euren rat, und zwar such ich ne digi cam für einsteiger
bedingungen sind
- unter 200 Euro
- mind. 2 MegaPixel (mehr als zwei wird dann ja wohl eh nicht drin sein)
- digitaler zoom völlig egal (wird nicht genutzt)
- optischer zoom wünschenswert, aber nicht unbedingt nötig
- möglichst kleine makro aufnahmen
- sucher: optisch und display
- moviefunktion völlig egal (wird nicht genutzt)
- möglichst geringe Auslöseverzögerung
- sehr gute bis gute bildqualität für die Preisklasse

in meiner persönlichen engeren Auswahl sind folgende modelle:
 Canon PowerShot A200
 FujiFilm FinePix A204
 Olympus Camedia C-220 Zoom

Leider hab ich von allen dreien keine Testberichte gefunden, die vom gleichen Magazin stammen, was den Vergleich erschwert.
Kennt jemand ein Foto-Magazin, dass auch 2MegaPix cameras testet. habs bei computerfoto probiert, aber da wurden einige gar nicht erst getestet. die üblichen Pc-magazine zu denen es immer massig links gibt sind ja nicht besonders, vor allem wenn die differenz der bewertungen zwischen zwei magazinen 'utopisch' groß ist   hmm egal

zurück zum thema: habt ihr noch einen vorschlag der meine Auswahl erweitern könnte, bzw. würdet ihr mir von einer der drei kameras gänzlich abraten??

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

vielen dank schon mal
haensel


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (7. Juli 2003)

Ich würde mal so behaupten, dass du mit der Canon am Besten fährst. Dazu kann dir der Vitalis aber bestimmt noch mehr sagen. 

Schonmal auf http://www.digitalkamera.de vorbeigeschaut? (Hm, wobei.. ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ob's da Tests gibt... aber auf jeden Fall Beispielaufnahmen zu vielen Kameras)


----------



## haensel (7. Juli 2003)

danke erstmal für deine antwort

yep war schon auf der seite, die haben aber nur datenblätter zu den cams, leider aber keine test 

dann bin ich mal gespannt, was vitalis dazu sagt


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juli 2003)

Mh, bin grad im Prüfungsstreß..
Kann nur hierher verweisen:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/
Viele Tests..
Mit 250 Euro bekommst Du übrigens die sehr gute Canon A60..

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. Juli 2003)

probiers mal hier:

http://www.dpreview.com (links im Menü unter "Camera")

da sind Testberichte zu sehr sehr vielen Kameras (die drei von Dir genannten sind auf alle Fälle drin)


ist aber leider nur in englisch.

ich persönlich werde immer mehr zum Canon-Fan - würde aber ein paar Mark mehr ausgeben und die A60 nehmen 



Dunsti


----------

